
India successfully launches reusable shuttle prototype - ghosh
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/23/11743096/india-reusable-space-shuttle-launch
======
known
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahome/indianews/article-24804...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/indiahome/indianews/article-2480424/VISUAL-
EDIT-India-little-better-Ethiopia.html)

